# Zuhaltung Schranktüre Mexico/Amerika



## joki007 (26 September 2006)

Hallo liebe Forum-User!

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Schaltschrank für Mexico zu planen und bin nun mit einigen Forderungen konfrontiert.

Eine davon ist, dass die Schranktüren nur bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter zu öffnen sein sollen.

Da ich keinen verriegelbaren Hauptschalter mit Gestänge auf die Montageplatte habe , muss ich wohl Sicherheitsverriegelungen für die Türe einsetzen.

Hat jemand von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit solch einer Anwendung, bzw. mit den Vorschriften in Mexico/Amerika wie diese Thematik wirklich abgehandelt gehört?

Danke für eure Antworten

lg
Joki


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 September 2006)

joki007 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forum-User!
> 
> Eine davon ist, dass die Schranktüren nur bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter zu öffnen sein sollen.
> 
> ...


ich hab das mal so gelöst:
Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser, Türendschalter in Auslösekreis geschliffen.

Das hat noch den Vorteil, das man wärend der Inbetriebnahme die Schalter überbrücken kann.


----------



## HSThomas (26 September 2006)

Es gibt von Pilz so ein Türsicherungsystem. Das kann entweder eine Notausbedingung auslösen, oder eben auch die Tür zuhalten.

Frag mich nicht, wie die Produktbezeichnung lautet, aber ich schätze mal, dass Du das mit eine Anruf in Erfahrung bringen könntest.


----------



## joki007 (27 September 2006)

@ unregistrierter gast



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ich hab das mal so gelöst:
> Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser, Türendschalter in Auslösekreis geschliffen.
> 
> Das hat noch den Vorteil, das man wärend der Inbetriebnahme die Schalter überbrücken kann.


 
An das hatte ich auch schon gedacht...
Dann hast du aber unverriegelte Türschalter verwendet und sobald die Türe geöffnet wurde, hat der Hauptschalter ausgelöst. Ist die Tür wieder geschlossen, hast du denn Hauptschalter wieder anschalten können.

Du hast wahrscheinlich einen Unterspannunsgauslöser mit 230VAC Betätigung und hast die Spannung vor dem Hauptschalter abgegriffen und über die Türschalter gezogen,oder?

Bei mir ist das nicht so einfach, da es in Mexico zwei Einspeisungen gibt. Zum einen 480VAC Drehstrom und zum anderen 115VAC einphasig.
Bei dieser Anlage habe ich nur einen Anschluß mit 480VAC...
Ich kann daher für den Unterspannungsauslöser keinen Aussenleiter und Nulleiter vor dem Hauptschalter abgreifen... (wären ~277VAC..)

d.h.: ich müsste zur Betätigung des Unterspannunsgauslöser entweder extra eine 115VAC Fremdspannung einschleifen und diese über den Türschalter geben, bzw. ein 24VDC Netzteil vor dem Hauptschalter betreiben um bei ausgeschaltenem Hauptschalter Spannung für den Unterspannungsauslöser zu haben...

Bin wie gesagt ein bissschen ratlos wie ich die Sache richtig angehen soll, leider findet man zu dem Thema nicht wirklich brauchbares im Internet...


@ HS Thomas:

Weisst du zufällig wie das System heisst? Ich konnte auf der Homepage nur Schutztürzuhaltungen finden aber keine Systeme für Schaltschranktüren...


Danke für eure Hilfen

lg
Joki


----------



## ralfm (27 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Pilz weiß ich nicht, aber Schmersal hat auch sowas im Programm:

http://produkte.schmersal.de/585/549/group.html?lang=de

Vielleicht ne Alternative.


----------



## joki007 (27 September 2006)

Danke allerseits für die Antworten...

Nur leider ist das nicht ganz das was ich bräuchte....
Welche Schalter ich dazu einsetzen muss ist mir klar, nur die elektrische Beschaltung und das Einbinden eines Serviceschalters (Überbrückung der Türschalter) ist mir nicht klar...

Ich habe soeben erfahren, dass in amerikanischen Verteilern so eine Art Kontrollampe montiert ist, welche rot leuchtet wenn der Serviceschalter umgelegt ist, und somit bei offenen Schranktüren der Verteiler unter Spannung steht. 

Leider bekommt man nirgends eine definierte Aussage wie die Schaltung und die Signalisierung solch einer Anwendung auszusehen hat.

Wäre über weitere Beiträge eurerseits sehr dankbar...

lg
Joki


----------



## ralfm (27 September 2006)

Hallo,

na das wird ja immer umfangreicher... 

Von Serviceschaltern war vorher nicht die Rede. Notfalls bekommt man nähere Infos bei den Herstellern solcher Schalter. Da wäre vielleicht nen Anruf direkt bei Pilz bzw. Schmersal nötig. Schließlich sollte der Auftraggeber auch in der Lage sein Infos zur anzuwendenden Norm zu liefern, oder Aussagen zu den Wünschen des Endkunden geben können.


----------



## RalfS (27 September 2006)

Hallo,

es gibt von Rittal z.B. mechanische Türverriegelungen, die dann mit einem mechanischen Schalter verbunden sind, der wiederum den Hautschalter betätigt. Siehe Handbuch 31 S. 892.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.


----------



## HSThomas (27 September 2006)

joki007 schrieb:


> @ HS Thomas:
> 
> Weisst du zufällig wie das System heisst? Ich konnte auf der Homepage nur Schutztürzuhaltungen finden aber keine Systeme für Schaltschranktüren...



Bei uns war es eine Schutztürzuhaltung, keine Ahnung, wie das System genau hiess, habe eher selten damit zu tun.
Aber es hatte ein cleverer Schlosser von uns ein paar Winkel dran gebastelt und dass Dingen so angebracht,dass da nichts aufging, auch mit aller Gewalt nicht.

Vielleicht reicht ja wirklich etwas metallbauerische Kreativität.


----------



## joki007 (28 September 2006)

Hallo an allle!

Vielen Dank für die veilen Antworten!

Werde mal alle Hersteller durchtelefonieren und das Teil von Rittal werd ich mir auch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...

Werd mich melden sobald ich wieder was Neues weiss...

lg und nochmals Danke

Joki


----------



## Dr Mik (28 September 2006)

Bei einem unserer Kunden (Automobilbranche) sind die elektrischen Zuhaltungen von Rittal Standard.
Leider habe ich den letzten Plan nicht mehr vorliegen, nach dem wir den Schrank gebaut haben, sonst hätte ich Dir über die steuerung noch etwas sagen können.
Gruß
Mik


----------



## joki007 (28 September 2006)

Dr Mik schrieb:


> Bei einem unserer Kunden (Automobilbranche) sind die elektrischen Zuhaltungen von Rittal Standard.
> Leider habe ich den letzten Plan nicht mehr vorliegen, nach dem wir den Schrank gebaut haben, sonst hätte ich Dir über die steuerung noch etwas sagen können.
> Gruß
> Mik


 
Hallo Mik!

Schade dass du den Plan nicht mehr hast, da hättest du mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen....
Würde da eine Möglichkeit bestehen irgendwie an einen Ansprechpartner zu gelangen der mir unverbindlich über die elektrische Beschaltung der Türschalter Auskunft erteilen könnte?

Wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar!

lg
Joki


----------



## Dr Mik (28 September 2006)

Hallo Joki,
probier es mal bei

Benteler Maschinenbau GmbH
Bielefeld
0521 542-0

Dort frag Dich mal in die Planungsabteilung vor, sind eigentlich alle ganz nett.   
Einen direkten Ansprechpartner von da habe ich jetzt leider nicht vorliegen.
Viel Erfolg,

Mik


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (28 September 2006)

Wir liefern seit Jahren nach USA, und haben bisher immer die Lösung mit Unterspannungsauslöser, Türendschalter und 1 Schlüsselschalter der nur den Endschalter überbrückt, in dem die SPS bzw. die Profibusknoten sitzen.

Unterspannungsauslöser haben wir u.a. auch mit 480V/60Hz verwendet; und mit kurzschlussfester Leitung vorm Hauptschalter abgegriffen.


----------



## joki007 (28 September 2006)

Dr Mik schrieb:


> Hallo Joki,
> probier es mal bei
> 
> Benteler Maschinenbau GmbH
> ...


 
Dank dir, werd ich morgen, wenn ich bis dorthin noch keine Lösung habe, kontaktieren :-D 


@ Jester_Koblenz:

Ihr habt also keinen verriegelten Türendschalter sondern einen Rollenschalter verwendet,oder?

Der Schlüsselschalter überbrückt dann nur den Türendschalter des Steuerschrankes... Bei mir gibt es nur einen Schrank in dem die SPS und die Antriebe sitzen... Es würde also alles zugänglich werden...

Und wie habt ihr das mit dem Selbstrücksetzen des Schlüsselschalters bei Schliessen der Türe gelöst?
Hab mal gelesen dass beim Schliessen und erneutem Öffen der Türe die Überrückungsvorrichtung erneut zum Anwäheln sein muss, da ja ansonsten die Überrückung ewig angeschalten sein könnte...

Oder habt ihr die Stellung des Schlüsselschalters zusätzlich über die SPS abgefragt und somit einen Automatik-Start verhindert, sodass der bediener gezwungen war den Schlüsselschalter wieder zurück zu stellen?

Danke + lg
Joki


----------



## nku (29 September 2006)

Hallo,

wir setzen die Lösung von Rittal ein.
Ist der Hauptschalter ein, wird durch
ein Gestänge die Türen verriegelt.
Das setzt aber eine Seitenhebelbetätigung
vorraus.
Die Türen lassen sich allerdings durch
einen kleinen Trick auch bei laufender
Anlage öffnen.
Einige Kunden wollten daher noch Rittal Zuhaltungen
die über einen Unterspannungsauslöser des HS 
geschaltet sind.
Mit dieser Ausführung liefern wir schon seit
Jahren nach Kunden in den USA.
Anbei ein Bild es Hebels mit HS.


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (29 September 2006)

Hallo Joki!

Ja, keine Zuhaltung, Stösselschalter ATO von Moeller, anbei ein Planauszug.

Hope this helps


----------



## joki007 (3 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Danke an alle für euren zahlreichen Anworten, ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen!

Ich werde mir die Möglichkeit von Jester Koblenz mal genauer ansehen...

@ Jester Koblenz:
Welches Produkt setzt ihre ein bei den Leistungsschaltern mit Unterspannungsauslöser mit 480VAC

Danke und liebe Grüße
Joki


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (3 Oktober 2006)

@Joki
Moeller NZM1 habe z.B. Unterspannungsauslöser 480V, aber ist normal auch von ABB zu bekommen

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt

Jester


----------



## joki007 (4 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jester!

Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Ihr habt ja die 480VAC für den Unterspannungsauslöser vor dem Leistungsschalter abgegriffen, über den Positionsschalter ATO der Türe und dem Schlüsselschalter geschliffen.

Den Anschluß am Unterspanungsauslöser der direkt von den Einspeiseklemmen vorm Hauptschalter angeschlossen wird ist mit einem hochspannungsfesten Draht (1,5mm²) verdrahtet.
Wie sieht es aber mit der Phase welche über den Positionsschalter und dem Schlüsselschalter geschliffen wird aus?

Habt ihr diese Phase abgesichert, da ja die Schaltelemente zwar eine Bemessungsisolationsspannung von 500V aber nur einen Bemmessungsstrom bei 500VAC von 2A haben? Oder seit ihr mit dem hochspannungsfesten Draht einfach über die Schaltglieder gegangen?

Eigentlich könnte man ja einen 2-poligen LS hernehmen und beide Phasen vorm Hauptschalter absichern. ( bis zum LS hochspannungsfest, danach normal,..)

Wir setzen normalerweise bei den Bedienelementen die Siemens 3SB3 Serie ein, leider hat diese bei den Schaltkontakten nur eine Bemessungsspannung von 400VAC. Die sind also für meinen Schlüsselschalter nicht geeignet. Welche Schalter habt ihr bei dem Schlüsselschalter im Einsatz? Wahrscheinlich auch Möller, da diese ebenfalls 500VAC Bemessungsspannung haben...


Danke nochmals... und sorry dass ich dir solche Löcher in den Bauch frage... 

lg
Joki


----------



## Jester_Koblenz (4 Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen Joki!

Habe ich doch glatt ein wichtiges Detail vergessen, sicher sichern wir die Leitungen ab. ..vordenkopfpatsch...

mit 10A Pump-Sicherungen, Du kannst natürlich auch Automaten nehmen, denk aber an die UL dabei, müssen dann glaube die UL 489 oder 508E nehmen

Grüsse

Jester


----------

